# My job has shut down my workoutith



## Guardrail 949 (Apr 15, 2016)

Some feedback on this dilemna please. The best time for me to go to the gym is 5 am. I became a package handler at FedEx 7 months ago and my shiftbis 3:30 til 8 am. I was almost always exhausted. Slowly my the gym discipline of the last 2 1/2 years faded away. To the point that I stopped going and let my dues lapse. I then cancelled my membership which will run out at months end. My job is physically demanding. The hours alone are hard and directly conflict with my gym. And then there is the real work of unloading trailers. It got to the point that I have become scared to do a workout because I am afraid being so tired will make me have to quit my job.


----------



## thqmas (Apr 15, 2016)

Sometimes I go to the gym tired as hell. I start working out and it starts fueling me with energy. You see, going to the gym will make quite the opposite IMHO, it may boost your energy and make you feel awake.


----------



## thqmas (Apr 15, 2016)

The biggest problem I see in what you wrote is: 



Guardrail 949 said:


> ...I have become scared to do a workout because I am afraid being so tired will make me have to quit my job.



Scared? Afraid? Give it a shoot! Life is too short to be afraid of such things.

Edit* 

we all know this quate right:

_“ The mind is the limit. As long as the mind can envision the fact that you can do something, you can do it, as long as you really believe 100 percent. ”
_


....god, that's cheesy.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 15, 2016)

There are guys that work hard ass labor jobs and they still hit the gym hard after work. Your body will adjust.


----------



## Jada (Apr 15, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> There are guys that work hard ass labor jobs and they still hit the gym hard after work. Your body will adjust.



This is me right there, i myself have a physcial job and there are times all i want to do is sleep, once u have a couple meals down and  take a pre workout u will be in full effect. Sometimes i look at old utube videos just get going. Do what ever u need to do to get ur ass in that gym


----------



## LeanHerm (Apr 15, 2016)

I occasionally work alternating shifts which is worse.  You change shifts every week and it's hard for your body to adjust. Sometimes you have to tell yourself to nut up or shut up!!


----------



## DF (Apr 15, 2016)

Start by hitting the gym 3 days/week.  I'm assuming that your work week is 5 days.  It should be easy to get to the gym in the 2 days you have off.  Throw one more day in during the week & see how that goes.


----------



## GreatGunz (Apr 15, 2016)

Being afraid your too tired,And you will have to QUIT your job!!

i think your priorities are a bit blurred...

no job ... No $ for the gym... Food .... 
Gas..... Ect....

honestly beast up get it done... Don't whine get in there an throw some iron !

good luck


----------



## Tren4Life (Apr 15, 2016)

Wa wa wa wa 

I work 7 days a week 12 hours a day
Drive an hour each way. 


What was your point again?


----------



## TriniJuice (Apr 15, 2016)

If i order a turkey and cheese omelette why would you ask me if I want eggs in it?

Who says that?


----------



## snake (Apr 15, 2016)

Just tailor your workout to you're job. I have had several conversations about this with friend though out the years. I work my 40 pushing a pencil so getting in the gym for 2- 2 1/2 hr is not a problem for me.

Like DF said, go with a short workout 3x/wk. You can get a hell of a workout done in 45 min if you're moving. Get there, pop your earbuds in and stop looking at all the tail.


----------



## Itburnstopee (Apr 15, 2016)

Look at it like this, if you push through and workout anyway you will just be that much tougher. As pillar said, your body will adjust.

And also, caffeine is an amazing thing.


----------



## saltylifter (Apr 15, 2016)

I work a bull shit construction job and kill myself st work. 
It is what separated the men from boys who still go to the gym and kill it after a hard days of work.. ya it's hard to get started but once u get those muscles moving u will be fine and have energy.
Get it done man


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Apr 15, 2016)

we all gotta work I assume so there's no sympathy there bud. If you have the will to do it there's a way. You could get some adjustable dum bells and a bench and work out at home worse came to worse . Or start to build your own gym at home if you have the space.. craigslist is awesome for that


----------



## Bigmike (Apr 15, 2016)

LeanHerm said:


> I occasionally work alternating shifts which is worse.  You change shifts every week and it's hard for your body to adjust. Sometimes you have to tell yourself to nut up or shut up!!



Yep, that's how it is as my plant, might push a button all day, might spend 10pm to 10am unloading transmission parts,  if my fat butt can pull it off I'm sure you can, takes time to adjust but it's very doable


----------



## bigdog (Apr 15, 2016)

I work 12 hours a day 5 days a week and I still made time to be in the damn gym all 7 days a week through my journey at 430am before work and again at 9pm after. hell its the reason I lost 240 freaking pounds too! if you are dedicated to yourself and want to make s**t happen you will find a way! if not you will whine, stay on your ass and stay exactly as you are right now! flip the damn switch and get to the gym! no more excuses!


----------



## John Ziegler (Apr 15, 2016)

For the first month or 2 you might be tired this and that but you'll get over it.

Put yourself through a conditioning boot camp type of deal where you do the weightlifting at a certain time regardless.

You're only working 4 1/2 hours a day ? 3:30am to 8am ?

If that's the case then stfu pussy.


----------



## Bigmike (Apr 15, 2016)

Zeigler Robertson said:


> For the first month or 2 you might be tired this and that but you'll get over it.
> 
> Put yourself through a conditioning boot camp type of deal where you do the weightlifting at a certain time regardless.
> 
> ...



4.5 hour days? Thiught I misread that....lucky sob


----------



## silvereyes87 (Apr 16, 2016)

4.5 hrs and your tired? I know that's not a typo cause my cousin had that job. Suck it up dude. If u can't take a nap when u get home and then go I don't know what to tell you.


----------

